# Confo ring for Ruger? Do I do it?



## RebelMoonGSDs (Oct 1, 2009)

Okay, this is a THOUGHT...definitely not a definite (haha).

I was considering trying to take Ruger for a spin in the Conformation Ring if I can get the breeder to agree to switch him over to Full Registration (may have to sign a no-breeding contract but that is A-OK with me, as long as it has the right stipulations). SO, while I consider this and how to bring it up to the breeder...

I doubt he'd do well at all in AKC Confo., but I'd put him in anyway, because I feel like the AKC needs an adjustment in their view of a "correct" GSD anyway (and for fun!).

BUT, I tried looking at UKC clubs around me and there are like...none that aren't a long haul (two hours +) trip away!







What can I do? 

Also, I thought maybe the SV shows but...I don't know about the club thing around here either! 

Help? Thanks!

**Note: I would have to get him reg'd UKC to show him UKC, if he's limited reg w/ AKC will it follow through in the UKC too? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## RebelMoonGSDs (Oct 1, 2009)

Bumping...I hope someone can give me an opinion and some advice.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1224318

This is his "stacked" thread.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

He will need full reg in order do to AKC conformation. You can get a FULL UKC reg with a limited AKC reg though.


----------



## RebelMoonGSDs (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank you Liesje, I knew I couldn't get him into AKC confo ring without full registration...I am going to try to talk to his breeder, offer them an additional $200 for making it full, and sign a contract saying I will not breed him unless he is titled either CH or in a performance ring and has OFA cert'd hips/elbows and is a min. of 4 years old. I really just want to put him in a confo ring. Also, I think he'd do better in a UKC ring because he is not angulated almost at all (if at all, really). I just have to find out if there are ever any UKC shows in my area. I didn't know I could get full UKC reg. with a limited AKC reg. That's good to know.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I did not believe it myself that you could fully UKC reg an AKC limited dog, so I called them and they confirmed yes, you can. You apply for single registry and send pictures of your dog.



> Quote:If a dog with AKC Limited registration is presented for single registration with UKC, we will give it full registration rights if they present pictures and the Single Registration committee feels the dog meets the breed standard.


http://www.ukcdogs.com/WebSite.nsf/WebPages/RegistrationSingleRegistration

If you bred the puppies, they would be registerable with the UKC (fully), but not the AKC. I believe the UKC's position is that the purpose for their registry is not to govern over breeding and what dogs are suitable for breeding, that is up to the breeders and parent clubs to decide and police for themselves. The only way the puppies would be registerable through the AKC is if the dog is switched to full registration.

If the dog is already AKC limited, I would personally stick with that and focus on UKC. The AKC is looking for a *very* specific type, and IMO it's frustrating to put a lot of money and time into entering a dog that will never get put up. With the UKC you can probably champion your dog unless he has some fault that I'm not seeing. Also, the UKC shows in general are more relaxed, the judges are helpful. They do not allow professional handling so sometimes the judge has given me some handling tips or let me re-do a down and back at no consequence to my dog. IMO, it is easier to be a novice handler in the UKC ring. At least at the shows I've been to, the rings are quite small for a GSD so the dogs gait alongside of you, I've never had to train my dog to pull out front and gait ahead of me. Another thing I like is that most UKC shows allow day-of-show (DOS) entries, so sometimes if I'm undecided on whether to attend a show or it depends on the whether, I can wake up the morning of the show and decide to enter. If you plan to do any UKC performance events, your dog can win a Total Dog award (conformation and a sporting event).

I did AKC puppy matches b/c as a wee pup my dog was not as "loose" as the American lines, his movement was more balanced and dry for his age, but now that he's in a normal class he stands no chance because he is just not the "type".

If you wanted to show him in the SV style ring, for the WDA the dog needs to be microchipped or tattoo'd. You need to order a 4-generation pedigree from the AKC and send this to the WDA with the vet verification of the chip and/or tattoo. Then whenever you enter a show you send in copies of the AKC reg and the certified 4-gen pedigree. You will also need to be a member of the WDA (but do not have to be a member of the GSDCA).

http://www.gsdca-wda.org/applicat.htm


----------



## RebelMoonGSDs (Oct 1, 2009)

You...are awesome. LOL Thank you so much for breaking that down. I need a mentor! I am unsure about the SV thing because while it would be great...there is NOWHERE around here that I can find with shows. I'm not even sure that there are any UKC events around my area, but I need to do further research there.

Again, thank you sooo sooo much, and any other information you'd be willing to help me with is so appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

I would go ahead with it! If nothing else, it gets a different type of GSD out there for more people to see and gives the judges something else to look at. Best of luck!

-Jackie


----------



## RebelMoonGSDs (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks Jackie!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'd also vote for UKC. It's extremely expensive to show with AKC especially if you're going to start by paying the breeder $200 just to get the LIMITED REGISTRATION lifted. 

I'm not saying it's impossible, but it's almost impossible for novices to show their own dogs in the AKC conformation ring - you need a professional handler if you want your dog to even have a shot at earning points.

UKC on the other hand is more novice friendly. Unless they've changed the rules, you can't use a professional handler. The people who show with UKC are more willing to help a novice and IMHO are much friendlier to newbies.

IMHO if your dog does well in the UKC showring, then you might want to consider going the AKC route.


----------



## RebelMoonGSDs (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank you Arycrest. I've been reading the UKC site. The hardest thing I believe is going to be finding UKC confo. shows in my area. Still, it's worth a shot! I don't just want a conformation title on Ru, I still fully intend to get other titles on him, but it'd be nice to have that confo title too if we can earn it.

I also need to get him into a breed handling class, because I want him to get used to the "atmosphere" of there being other dogs doing stuff around him and him needing to focus on the task at hand.

We're still having issues with "focus", and I've tried treats, no treats, high voice, weird noise, praise/treat when he just does it on his own...nada. He still zones out on me when something else is going on that's "more interesting".


----------



## Gsdldy (May 7, 2010)

The nice thing about UKC is they allow you to bait the dog, I carry a very small sqeeky toy and bait with me and between them He is always at attention. Like you I wanted to show conformation but didnt care for the typey look of the GSD"s that win in AKC so I had resigned myself to competeing in just obediance and ralley. BUT then I started showing my rat terriers in UKC conformation and watched the GSD's that were winning. I realized wow the dogs that win in UKC are more breed standard and my guys might have a chance so I showed my male Lycan at his first conformation this past april at the Carolina Classic and he took BOB at his first show. I couldnt be more happy or proud of him and will be sticking with UKC shows now.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

show your dog and good luck.
a 2 hour ride isn't far.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

arycrest said:


> I'd also vote for UKC. It's extremely expensive to show with AKC ..........I'm not saying it's impossible, but it's almost impossible for novices to show their own dogs in the AKC conformation ring - you need a professional handler if you want your dog to even have a shot at earning points. * Not true. Depends a great deal whether it is in a GSD speciality show or an all breed AKC show. Big, big difference. Unfortunately most all breed shows are not majors! *......................


 Also, how well a particular "type" of GSD does in an AKC show has an awful lot to do with the judge you are showing under that day. Many of the judges at all breed shows are NOT GSD specialists and judge the dogs against the actual standard.


----------



## tkarsjens (Nov 30, 2009)

Gsdldy said:


> The nice thing about UKC is they allow you to bait the dog, I carry a very small sqeeky toy and bait with me and between them He is always at attention.


 
FYI, each UKC judge has a choice to allow bait or not. Some do not. It's usually posted ringside if they allow it or not.


----------



## tkarsjens (Nov 30, 2009)

RebelMoonGSDs said:


> BUT, I tried looking at UKC clubs around me and there are like...none that aren't a long haul (two hours +) trip away!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I vote for UKC as well. I've shown UKC for 8 years with many GSDs and I love it. It's a great venue and a lot of fun. Two hours is a close show, IMO! When I started in UKC the closest show was six hours away. Some friends and I started a local club a few years later so we do have local shows, but for three years I traveled all over to find UKC shows.

I'd be glad to answer any questions about UKC.

Tracie
www.atlaskennels.com


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

tkarsjens, Ok, here is one. Are there any UKC clubs that you know about near Santa Rosa, CA (1 hour north of San Fransisco, CA?

Thanks!


----------



## Gsdldy (May 7, 2010)

tkarsjens You're right I did state that wrong, some judges allow baiting. As stated they will post it at the ring ahead of time so you know if they do or not. And also I think 2 hours is pretty close, I just drove 6.5 hours in April for a show and am driveing another 2.5 hours in june for one. Showing is not a cheap sport or hobby and even if you can only attend a couple a year I really think you will be better of with UKC than AKC. UKC is a lot more relaxed and more welcomeing to owner handlers and less political.


----------



## tkarsjens (Nov 30, 2009)

codmaster said:


> tkarsjens, Ok, here is one. Are there any UKC clubs that you know about near Santa Rosa, CA (1 hour north of San Fransisco, CA?
> 
> Thanks!


I don't know much about CA geography  so here's a list of all the UKC clubs in CA.

United Kennel Club: Dog Events Club Listings


----------



## RebelMoonGSDs (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow I forgot I started this thread, and missed some good advice too!

Apparently according to a friend on another board there are some UKC shows less than an hour from me during the summer, but I did not see them listed on the UKC site so I have no idea what that means! 

TK, I will probably PM you fairly soon if you don't mind, I've got lots of questions! lol But to anyone else with questions, feel free to post them here if TK doesnt mind!


----------

